# HELP! Cracked glass. Can my tank be saved



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Well as you can see my tank sprung a pretty big crack. Is there any way to save this tank? The glass is 1/2 inch, maybe more. I know this doesn't look good at all... Don't know if the bottom pane is cracked as well, since there's no way for me to see it. The crack is about 6" long.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

It doesn't look good and I wouldn't risk it. Has the frame been cut away on the right?


----------



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

The tank is about 55 gallons (36 x 18 x 22ish). It's a rimless tank from glasscages.com. There are no frames at all, i just kept the little plastic stickies that they put on the corners.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Yea I would empty that thing as quickly as possible. As time goes on, the forces acting on the crack will cause it to eventually crack more. Lots of bad things can result.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

kkau1 said:


> The tank is about 55 gallons (36 x 18 x 22ish). It's a rimless tank from glasscages.com. There are no frames at all, i just kept the little plastic stickies that they put on the corners.


How long have you had the tank? Would they be willing to issue a refund or stand behind there product? There is a tremendous amount of pressure on that crack and I would get a replacement ASAP.


----------

